# Black Adam: Die Mitglieder der Justice League of America in Aktion!



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Black Adam: Die Mitglieder der Justice League of America in Aktion!* gefragt.

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Black Adam: Die Mitglieder der Justice League of America in Aktion!*


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube das wird, leider, der absolute Müll. 
wirkt im trailer schon absolut generisch und langweilig.


----------



## NForcer (19. Oktober 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird, leider, der absolute Müll.
> wirkt im trailer schon absolut generisch und langweilig.


Marvel ist noch langweiliger und generischer, wenn man sich das anschaut. Letztens auch Thor 4 geguckt und echt entsetzt gewesen, was
das für ein Müll ist/war.


----------



## Kondar (19. Oktober 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird, leider, der absolute Müll.
> wirkt im trailer schon absolut generisch und langweilig.


och nö.
Abgesehen davon das ich Dwayne Johnson mag stelle ich mir das mit popcorn ggf. schon witzig vor.
Aber ich kann Deine Befürchtungen verstehen.
Von DC gibt gefühlt es nur Top oder Flop und leider viel öfter letzteres.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

Ich freue mich auf den Film und werde mir den bald im Kino angucken.
"Black Adam" finde ich  interessant weil er ein Anti-Held ist. Und "The Rock" mag ich auch.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf den Film und werde mir den bald im Kino angucken.
> "Black Adam" finde ich  interessant weil er ein Anti-Held ist. Und "The Rock" mag ich auch.


Ich bin darüber hinaus gespannt, wie stark die Anknüpfungen an die Peacemaker- Serie sind, die im Vorfeld angedeutet wurden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Oktober 2022)

NForcer schrieb:


> Marvel ist noch langweiliger und generischer, wenn man sich das anschaut. Letztens auch Thor 4 geguckt und echt entsetzt gewesen, was
> das für ein Müll ist/war.


Ja, gibt auch bei Marvel mittlerweile viel Müll. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass dieser DC Film hier ebenfalls Müll zu sein scheint. Laut ersten Kritiken wohl sogar der bisherige Tiefpunkt der gesamten DCEU Kinofilme……..das will was heißen.

Werd ihn mir somit nicht im Kino ansehen, sondern auf eine free-Version auf Netflix, Disney oder was auch immer warten.

Für so einen Untere-Durchschinter-Müll sind mir die Kosten für einen Kinobesuch viel zu teuer…..gerade in der jetzigen Zeit hat man da ja nichts mehr zu verschenken und achtet etwas mehr auf sein Geld.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, gibt auch bei Marvel mittlerweile viel Müll. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass dieser DC Film hier ebenfalls Müll zu sein scheint. Laut ersten Kritiken wohl sogar der bisherige Tiefpunkt der gesamten DCEU Kinofilme……..das will was heißen.


Mir sind die Kritiken egal und ich bilde mir selber eine Meinung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir sind die Kritiken egal und ich bilde mir selber eine Meinung.


Das ist auch richtig und wichtig Sowie dein gutes Recht.
Sollte er dir gefallen, zeigt das eben nur, dass du vom mainstream abweichenden und somit gesamtgesallschaftlich gesehen - schlechten Geschmack hast.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Sollte er dir gefallen, zeigt das eben nur, dass du vom mainstream abweichenden und somit gesamtgesallschaftlich gesehen - schlechten Geschmack hast.


Vom Mainstream abweichend oder von einigen Kritikern?
Außerdem ist nicht alles automatisch gut, was der Mainstream gut findet. Damit könnte ich auch leben.


----------



## facehugger (20. Oktober 2022)

Och, den Buddy eingepackt, 2 Bierchen dazu und das Gehirn an der Kasse abgeben. So kann man im Kino schon Spaß haben. 

Hauptsache es "rockt" 

Gruß


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. Oktober 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, gibt auch bei Marvel mittlerweile viel Müll. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass dieser DC Film hier ebenfalls Müll zu sein scheint. Laut ersten Kritiken wohl sogar der bisherige Tiefpunkt der gesamten DCEU Kinofilme……..das will was heißen.


Unmöglich. WW84 war bereits der absolute Nullpunkt und tiefer ist physikalisch einfach nicht drin.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Oktober 2022)

Naja WW84 war kein Kracher...das stimmt. Aber 3 mal besser als Marvels- Dr. Strange Multiverse of "Bad"ness..o. "Sad"ness what ever. Der war noch schlechter als Ant-Man<-- das war erstaunlich denn den hatte ich nur noch das Tele 5 Emblem oben in der Ecke vermisst,

Nur "Eternals" hat mich sehr Positiv überrascht ich dachte das wäre mehr so... joa wie "Avengers"
Da es aber ein Marvel Film ist werden die wahrscheinlich wieder 80% der Hauptcharaktere abmorcheln lassen, sollte es ein Teil 2 geben. Darum werde ich den dann wohl ehr so für 5€ Max kaufen, oder gar nicht!


----------

